# What does this mean on embark results



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t know but according to Embark your dog should not be removed from a breeding program. But it is important to let your vet know about these results.









Your Dog Has a High Chance of Low ALT. Should You Worry?


Every Embark test screens ALT activity (via a GPT genetic variant)– one of several values your veterinarian measures on routine blood work to gauge your dog’s liver health. To best leverage your dog’s GPT result in his or her health care, it’s important to understand how your vet can use this...




embarkvet.com


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

At first it had me passing by the pup but feel like I need more info to make an intelligent decision


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I believe it is not a cause for concern. The variant causes low baseline ALT but this is not a diseased state, simply a variation from normal.


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you. I'll put this pup back on my list. 
I tend to step back when I don't know what something is.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

dogsavvy said:


> Thank you. I'll put this pup back on my list.
> I tend to step back when I don't know what something is.


Sounds like you are being very thorough!


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm


Raindrops said:


> Sounds like you are being very thorough!


I'm trying but just when I THOUGHT I had a winner... the puppy is CKC registered, as in Continental Kennel Club. 

So back to the drawing board but at least I learned something in the process.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

What kind of dog breed are you looking into?


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

A Standard Poodle.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Raffi has that too. The only reason it's of any significance, is that if he ever had bloodworm done, what would be high normal ALT (a liver enzyme) for another dog would be actually be high for him.
Sooo annoying that the fake registry uses the same acronym as the real CKC... 😬


----------

